# Surrogate Mom



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't know if this post goes here or somewhere else, but...

*Since your doing a hatching, I thought you should have your own thread so it will be easier to keep us updated.* 

We have several chickens and one lonely female turkey. Turkey is sitting on her two little unfertilized eggs. Well... you know how that's gonna work out. So I drove tooooo far to get three fertilized eggs that we'll slip under her later. Then next week, we'll slip a few chicken eggs under there, too, and hopefully have a wonderful hatch. 
:hmmm: If I remember correctly - (Turkey eggs hatch in 28 days - chicken eggs in 21 - so by waiting a week before we give her the chicken eggs, they should all hatch out at the same time.)


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

So how has it worked out?

Jimmy


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

That sounds like fun! I hope you have an awesome hatch!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Those mean ol' chickens got in her nest and busted up the eggs!!!! 
Poor turkey, she's tried for two years to hatch out some little turkeys! Next time, we'll have to separate her from the rest of them mean ol' thangs!


----------



## iPrep (Jun 8, 2011)

awww. poor turkey!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, with bad news comes good news. We have a hen sitting on about 10 eggs. Should hatch out in a couple weeks. Maybe we'll candle them later this week - course she ain't gonna like that! :sssh:


----------

